# Supermarine Seafire Ordnance/Armament



## HAWK77 (Nov 6, 2004)

G'day All

I have been browsing these forums for a while now and thought that it was about time to join. So hey all.  

Does anyone know what the ordnance/armament variants of the Seafire were?
Did it ever carry rockets?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

The ordnance stayed basically the same, depending on the wing type... The Seafire Mk. IIC had a type C universal wing and could carry any combination of weaps from 8 machine guns to 2 20mm and 4 machine guns to 4 20mm cannon...

Versions:
Prototype One Spitfire Mk VB converison with deck-arrester hook 
Mk IB 166 Spitfire VB conversions; Rolls-Royce Merlin 45 or 46;Two hispanio cannon and two .303in Browning machine guns 
F.Mk IIC Medium altitude fighter version. Spitfire Mk VC conversions with Universal wing and employed the C type wing generally fitted with four 20mm cannon
L.(F).Mk IIC Low altitude fighter version. Spitfire Mk VC conversions with Universal wing 
F.R. Mk IIC Reconnaissance fighter version. Spitfire Mk VC conversions with Universal wing 
F.Mk III As MK IIC variants above, with folding wings... Like the Mk II it had four 20mm cannon in a C type wing and the bomb load was increased to two 250lb or one 500lb bombs. 
L.(F).Mk III As MK IIC variants above, with folding wings 
F.R. Mk III As MK IIC variants above, with foldine wings 
Mk III (Hybrid) Westland-built model with normal non-folding wings; Merlin 55; redesignated as L.(F).Mk IIC 
Mk XV, XVIII, 45, 46 and 47 
Griffon-engined post-war variants... Armament comprised four 20mm cannon and provision for one 250lb or 500lb bomb. With no provision for wing folding the type did not enter front-line service. 

Named Presentation Seafires in the Fleet Air Arm 
Bondowoso MB328 (ex BL676) to A and AE, Boscombe Down 3.1942 
Salatiga NX879 (ex BL635) 897 squadron at Lee on Solent 3.1943 
Gawdex NX 883 (ex W3212) 897 squadron at Lee on Solent 3.1943 
North Star NX899 (ex AD387) 809 squadron 5.1943 
Neils Ebbesen NX920 (ex BL855) 761 squadron 5.1943 
One for Avro NX943 (ex AB181) 751 squadron 5.1943 
Lima Challenger NX952 (ex en851) 897 squadron at Lee on Solent 5.1943 
Twickenham II NX 982 (ex ad241) 761 squadron 5.1943 
Leicester Division PA112 (ex AD357) 758 squadron at Yeovilton 12.1943


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

Heres a cool comparison .jpg


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

i've always been a big fan of the Mk.I and II....................


----------



## HAWK77 (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks for the comprehensive info all. Very helpful.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

just out of interest what did you want it for??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

I like the Spit's with bubble canopies.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2004)

wow that was random..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 8, 2004)

Not really...it would be random if I said something like "Yum, I sure do like my pomegranites" or something along those lines


----------



## HAWK77 (Nov 9, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> just out of interest what did you want it for??



I recently purchased Pacific Fighters, and noticed that the Seafire had no ordanance  ... and I am thinking of creating a Seafire for X-Plane.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

Pacific Fighters = great game


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2004)

yeah to be honest i've never seen a seafire with any extra fuel or bombs..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

Me neither.


----------

